# Mustang 960 skid steer



## Three Point Ser (Oct 20, 2010)

I have a 1994 Mustang 960 skid steer, I am looking to put an 8 foot or 9 foot snow plow blade on it, the only problem is it is only a one pin for attachments. Every snow plow I find has a two pin attachment set up, any ideas?


----------



## RichG53 (Sep 16, 2008)

May have to fab one...

Pics would help ....


----------



## Longae29 (Feb 15, 2008)

There are adapter plates floating around out there. Many moons ago I worked at a dealer that sold/serviced/rented mustangs. The 1-pin machine was common.


----------

